
Paul Buchheit at Startup School 08. This talk continues to inspire me - bemmu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZxP0i9ah8E
======
mdonahoe
This is a good talk, though I enjoyed watching him talk about Friendfeed
knowing now that it has been bought by Facebook. At around 17 minutes:

"Everyone says 'We`re building something different' and whatever, but then
they go and flip for 20 million dollars or something, and your like, well then
you weren't really doing something different, were you?"

"So, but we really are doing things differently."

~~~
revorad
Paul has a brilliant sense of humour.

------
rimmjob
Is this the one where he talks about how his experience at intel was analogous
to steve wozniak's experience at hp? The idea that there were people just as
smart and determined as them but weren't able to do anything interesting
because of the environment really amazes me. reminds me of the talk richard
feynman gave about the myth of some special talent or miracle that allows
scientists to understand quantum mechanics. fuck, i need to get back to work

------
aaronsw
Anyone know what the slides were?

~~~
projectileboy
We did before Google bought Omnisio and killed it. Acquisitions sure seem
swell for the founders; not so much for the users.

------
rudiger
Where are the slides?

------
smashing
Why what does he say? Can you summarize?

